# "Click" when walking



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm a bit worried, for the last few days I've noticed Bella has a click in one of her back legs when she walks. I've not yet managed to identify which one yet. As some of you know she had LP surgery in 2012 which was very successful. She does not appear to be in any discomfort and is walking/playing as normal. Bella is on a quality joint supplement and a natural anti-inflammatory. Should I be worried ? Do you think a Vets visit is in order ? Thanks guys. X


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just don't know Lisa, But I sure hope and pray it's nothing. I look forward to others advice.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Anybody ?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Personal I'd get your vet to take a look, 
Just to be sure she is ok, I'm sure she is
But a vet trip would put your mind at rest. 

(If your like me you are just going to 
Worry until your sure she is ok)


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Yes take her to the vet.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to agree with the others. I quick trip to the vet, and you will know for sure one way or the other.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think also that a vet visit will put your mind to rest. If there is something that the joint is 'catching' on, it may make that sound. Air in the joint can also cause it?


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree with the others, it's probably a good idea to go to the vet to make sure. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Fluff Muffin (May 5, 2014)

One of my chi's just had an op for lp a week ago and were told it had been successful. He is still on crate rest but I have noticed he is still clicking which I thought was odd. He is getting his staples out on Friday so will mention it to the vet to see if it is normal. 

It's always best to go to the vets - even if it's just for your peace of mind! Really hope nothing is wrong!


----------

